# Figueiro dos Vinhos rubbish dump?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where the council dump is in the Figueiro dos Vinhos area please?

I need to get rid of some odds & ends such as old furniture etc that were in our outbuildings when we bought our house.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know if there is one but we have found that if you leave stuff by the recycling bins in Graça it mysteriously disappears almost immediately. We have left old shower curtains, a printer, chairs etc.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Maggy

A PT friend has just told me I go to the Camara in Pedrogao Grande and get a slip of paper for each item and then leave whatever outside the house and big items are collected once a month so I'll try that and see what happens.


----------

